# In Canada, but without my snowboard bag (Cathay) - possilbilities



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

kswissreject said:


> Cathay said it should be here tonight or tomorrow afternoon, and were willing to reimburse me: $100 for essentials (toiletries), PLUS snowboard and gear rental for 2 days. The snowboard I understand, and thankfully I have my boots. But can you rent gloves/impact shorts/base layers? I'd imagine I would have to purchase those. Am I right in thinking that they mean snowboard rental, and purchase of those items? I should have asked at the counter but it was 1am and I was exhausted and not thinking straight.
> 
> Help is appreciated!


You can't rent gloves, shorts or base layers at whistler, not that I have heard of anyways.

I would assume Cathay meant they'll reimburse you for the rentals for anything you're missing, but only rentals. So, if you need to buy gloves, shorts and base layers, that's out of your pocket. That's how I interpret it. However, as you say, its best to clarify with Cathay first.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Can't rent those at whistler. Same thing happened to me a month ago at the same place. Sorry bro.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

buy a pair of cheap gloves to get you through, forget the impact shorts and base layers, they're far from a necessity, can't remember a time where not having them ever ruined a day on the hill.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you can only rent underwear in Japan


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I think you can only rent underwear in Japan


tiny or sumo


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I think you can only rent underwear in Japan


I thought it was that you could buy used underwear from a vending machine.

Edit: close enough. https://www.techinasia.com/japan-used-panty-vending-machines-fact-fiction


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Kenai said:


> I thought it was that you could buy used underwear from a vending machine.
> 
> Edit: close enough. https://www.techinasia.com/japan-used-panty-vending-machines-fact-fiction


This goddamn forum.

I'm drinking my morning cuppa and browsing the threads. Naturally I'm reading that link when my wife walks in and goes: "Why are you looking for used panties? I have a whole bunch of them in the laundry basket if that's your thing just do the damn laundry."

Nothing good comes from trying to explain yourself out of that.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

DaftDeft said:


> This goddamn forum.
> 
> I'm drinking my morning cuppa and browsing the threads. Naturally I'm reading that link when my wife walks in and goes: "Why are you looking for used panties? I have a whole bunch of them in the laundry basket if that's your thing just do the damn laundry."
> 
> Nothing good comes from trying to explain yourself out of that.


Send me your wife's used panties, I'll wash them. Really.

:embarrased1:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

kswissreject said:


> Hey guys, I made my flight to Vancouver, but my snowboard bag with some of my gear didn't. I had actually packed my boots, pants, and googles in slight worry about checked luggage not making it, but don't have my snowboard, impact shorts, base layers, gloves, wrist guards, and more.
> 
> Cathay said it should be here tonight or tomorrow afternoon, and were willing to reimburse me: $100 for essentials (toiletries), PLUS snowboard and gear rental for 2 days. The snowboard I understand, and thankfully I have my boots. But can you rent gloves/impact shorts/base layers? I'd imagine I would have to purchase those. Am I right in thinking that they mean snowboard rental, and purchase of those items? I should have asked at the counter but it was 1am and I was exhausted and not thinking straight.
> 
> Help is appreciated!


Did your bag arrive finally?


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, arrived on Tuesday. Glad to have my NS Heritage and Targas back - as well as socks and underwear lol.


----------

